# Show us your ride



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

Here is mine


----------



## mwd (6/11/13)

That's the first Morris 1000 ute I have ever seen. Looks like somebody has widened the wheel rims from standard.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

They ar MM centers weldee into 14" rims. Can now run 185/75x14 tyres


----------



## billygoat (6/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Here is mine


Nice one.


----------



## Dave70 (6/11/13)

Do you suppose you could shoehorn a 13B turbo in that Morris?
Just an idea.


Now imagine this car with an ARB bullbar, 2" lift, snorkel, spotties and two child seats. Yep. It's unique.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Do you suppose you could shoehorn a 13B turbo in that Morris?
> Just an idea.
> 
> [/img]


Been done many times.

Rover V8 will fit nicely, as does supercharged 1.8 corolla motor


----------



## sp0rk (6/11/13)

This only with some scratches from me falling off at low speed
(Pic seems to be broken, it's a 99 Honda CB250 Nighthawk)





And up until last week i had one of these






It's sold, the CB is getting sold and I'm buying a DR650


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> This only with some scratches from me falling off at low speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DR's a brilliant bike, now doubt and reliable as a sundial. I swapped my old ADV 990 with a mate at Tumut and rode his DR to Cooma. 
His bike was pretty much stock and was lucky to get to 130 (ish). I was a little surprised such a big motor was so 'leisurely'.
My old WR 426 use to get a GPS verified 154 with STD gearing by comparison. And mostly on the back wheel if you liked.

Just sayin you may be a little underwhelmed with the DR's performance is all.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/13)

Ducati are bringing out a scrambler. Just saying.


----------



## sp0rk (7/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> The DR's a brilliant bike, now doubt and reliable as a sundial. I swapped my old ADV 990 with a mate at Tumut and rode his DR to Cooma.
> His bike was pretty much stock and was lucky to get to 130 (ish). I was a little surprised such a big motor was so 'leisurely'.
> My old WR 426 use to get a GPS verified 154 with STD gearing by comparison. And mostly on the back wheel if you liked.
> 
> Just sayin you may be a little underwhelmed with the DR's performance is all.


The WR was way too tall for my tiny legs and also not LAMs approved


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/13)

You need a kiwi bike


----------



## sp0rk (7/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You need a kiwi bike


Like this?


----------



## Forever Wort (7/11/13)

I stopped riding motorbikes after one of my best mates died in a crash. I drive a 1989 Ford Corsair.

_Ghia_.


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> The WR was way too tall for my tiny legs and also not LAMs approved


Yes it is.( In *cough* standard trim anyway)

http://www.bikesales.com.au/dealer/details/yamaha-wr450f-2014-15907735?R=15907735&__Qpb=1&Cr=1&__Ns=p_PriceSort_Decimal|1||p_Make_String|0||p_Model_String|0&__N=1432%20604%201430%201626%201429%201626%201428%204294967267%204294967112&silo=1400&seot=1&__Nne=15&trecs=121&__sid=14232E3D8C8D


----------



## Dave70 (7/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> You need a kiwi bike


*Top* idea.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/11/13)

My fav movie...and The Blues Bros


----------



## sp0rk (7/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Yes it is.( In *cough* standard trim anyway)
> 
> http://www.bikesales.com.au/dealer/details/yamaha-wr450f-2014-15907735?R=15907735&__Qpb=1&Cr=1&__Ns=p_PriceSort_Decimal|1||p_Make_String|0||p_Model_String|0&__N=1432%20604%201430%201626%201429%201626%201428%204294967267%204294967112&silo=1400&seot=1&__Nne=15&trecs=121&__sid=14232E3D8C8D


WRs are getting way too expensive, also the Coffs Yamaha dealership is terrible with service so I'm sticking with either Honda or Suzuki for a bit


----------



## GuyQLD (7/11/13)

My new toy. Hopefully taking her out this weekend.


----------



## spog (7/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Here is mine


 Oh yeah! You lucky bugga. ..cheers..spog...


----------



## Asha05 (7/11/13)

My GQ Patrol...


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/13)

Here's a few of my past rides. 
I hate seeing them all at once. The money that's come and gone unsettles me a little.








The Duc was quickest by a wide margin. Sounded like shaking a bunch of chisels in a Milo tin at idle. 






But only just quicker than the 650.. Regretful sale, it was a ******* beast, and wheelie monster _par excellence._







..but paved the way for this.
KTM's horrendous parts pricing kind of drove my decision to let it go before anything major needed doing. 







Current. 1100 S Multistrada. Second one I've owned. They are_ that_ good. I think this was my older 1000 DS. 

Its clearly dual purpose.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

Good to see the correct use of a motocycle.

Glad to see you used private venues when the pics where taken.


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to see the correct use of a motocycle.
> 
> Glad to see you used private venues when the pics where taken.


Plus the guy in the picture is my stunt double.


----------



## angus_grant (8/11/13)

Current ride: 2008 Triumph Sprint ST loaded up to the hilt before my wife and I rode from Brisbane to Adelaide and back in 3 weeks. 6500kms over some of Australia's best roads. Was tough for the last few days though.





Previous ride: Suzuki M109 (1800cc power cruiser). This thing was a beast: Rolling burnouts, and would lift the front wheel even though it weighed 400kgs. 260mm rear tyre.





The M109 was good for towing scooters! But I can't find my photos of that 
Was bad for going around corners. Lots of scraping and quite a handful. So sold it for the Sprint which is a very nice all-rounder. Throw all the bags on and go for a ride with the wife, or take all the bags off and go for a squirt with the boys.

A collection of 50cc Chinese scooters although my favourite was RatRide:


----------



## angus_grant (8/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> The Duc was quickest by a wide margin. Sounded like shaking a bunch of chisels in a Milo tin at idle.


I don't think I could own a dry-clutch Duc. Always sounds like someone left a spanner in the engine. Makes my teeth grate and would drive me batty. Whilst underway, different story.

I still think one of the best sounding bikes I have heard was VTR 1000 SP2. Man, that thing sounded awesome. The Ducs certainly rate up there as well. Maybe it is about time for me to own a twin again. Must resist urge to change bikes!!


----------



## punkin (8/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Good to see the correct use of a motocycle.
> 
> Glad to see you used private venues when the pics where taken.



Otherwise he'd be a dickhead eh?


----------



## Kingy (8/11/13)

real men don't need motors.


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> But only just quicker than the 650.. Regretful sale, it was a ******* beast, and wheelie monster _par excellence._


There's a flyer for someone selling an 04 XR650 for $3400 at my local Honda dealership, would you rate the over a DR650?
Only big thing for me is seat height (DAMN THESE SHORT LEGS!!!)


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

After reading up on it, it might be a bit too tall for me


----------



## Liam_snorkel (8/11/13)

the Bottle-o Express.

lovingly constructed using bike parts rescued from the dump.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

punkin said:


> Otherwise he'd be a dickhead eh?


Was his stunt double


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/13)

sp0rk said:


> There's a flyer for someone selling an 04 XR650 for $3400 at my local Honda dealership, would you rate the over a DR650?
> Only big thing for me is seat height (DAMN THESE SHORT LEGS!!!)


It's really comparing apples to oranges. The XR is more hard edged enduro, the DR more suited to day to day or long distance 'adventure' style riding. The specs bear this out.
The XR has got about 50mm seat height on the DR, but doesn't feel it due to the narrower seat and lower weight.

DR:
150 KG
43 HP

XR:
125 kg
61 HP.

Plus the XR is kick only where the DR has an electric leg and plenty more potential for luggage. It's simply a matter of what you plan on doing with the bike. 
I bought the XR as a toy I could blast along fire trails with and take bush. If it were my sole transport, likely would have gone a DR. 

Try not to be put off by the height thing. I'm a towering 5'8" with a 32" inseam. Who gives a ****. It's all about confidence. 
The only bike that annoyed me slightly was paddling the WRF up snotty hills with it's ludicrous 998 mm seat height.


----------



## sp0rk (8/11/13)

Fair enough
The bike will be a daily and fire trails on the weekend, so I might stick with the DR


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/11/13)

I dunno....young folk these days


----------



## Dave70 (8/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I dunno....young folk these days


I would be just as happy ding, ding, dingning down the street on that classic, picnic lunch in the basket, tooting the horn and waving at the ladies.

At least until the first hill.


----------



## andytork (9/11/13)

My daily driver.

Quick plug : Up for sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Dave70 (9/11/13)

andytork said:


> My daily driver.
> 
> Quick plug : Up for sale if anyone is interested
> 
> ...



Dose it come with a chauffeur?


----------



## andytork (9/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Dose it come with a chauffeur?


Way too much fun to drive, although it does have tables and drinks cabinets in the back


----------



## billygoat (9/11/13)

Had a look at Andys car at the recent Melbourne grain bulk buy.
Its a beauty. Even has crystal decanters and a fold down drinks cabinet.
The roof lining is made of leather and has a big V8 under the bonnet.
Would make a great cruising machine.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/11/13)

WB with custom grill.


----------



## sp0rk (9/11/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WB with custom grill.


Custom grill?


----------



## black_labb (9/11/13)

the bike, not the tank. I did buy a car recently though.


----------



## Bribie G (10/11/13)

Kingy said:


> ImageUploadedByTapatalk1383880839.592545.jpg real men don't need motors.


Mountain bikes are sooooo 90s

The mighty retro beach cruiser:


----------



## punkin (10/11/13)

room so your skirt doesn't bunch up too. :beerbang:


----------

